# [SOLVED] Help needed finding graphics driver



## cdpaul (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi,

I have a Gigabytes GV-NX62LTC256T graphics card that stopped working. When i checked device manager (win XP) it was showing an exlamation mark so i tried the update from the internet option but it failed.

Ive been on the gigabyte site but the product code doesnt come up in the search.

If i google it i get loads of hits for driver software download programs which always end up asking for cash.

Can anyone help me please?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Help needed finding graphics driver*

Hi would this be a gigabyte gforce 6200 if so look here http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/VGA/Products_List.aspx?VenderType=NVIDIA&BUSType=AGP&BUSSpeed=8


----------



## cdpaul (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Help needed finding graphics driver*

I dont know mate, i took the card out of the pc and all i can see is GV-NX62LTC256T and on the other side is a SN0617523142.

I tried the search on gigabyte website and when i put GV-NX62 it starts making suggestions but none have an "L". 


I really have no idea how to identify it!


----------



## cdpaul (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Help needed finding graphics driver*

I sent an email to Gigabyte and their reply says its an oem part. The suggest i goto NVidia website, but how do i identify it in order to choose the right driver?

Anyone?

Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Help needed finding graphics driver*

I think it's a 6200 card For XP 32 bit > http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_191.07_whql.html


----------



## cdpaul (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Help needed finding graphics driver*

Thanks


----------

